# Clipper Player Of The Game



## Im The One

12/7/02 Elton Brand








26 pts 17 rbs 5 ast 3 blks


----------



## Im The One

Andre Miller 12/09/09








18 pts 8 ast 7 rbs 10-10 ft's


----------



## Im The One

Quentin Richardson 12/10/02








16 pts 10 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Quentin Richardson 12/13/02








19 pts 7 rbs 2 ast


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 12/14/02








27 pts 16 rbs 4 blks 2 stls 2 asts


----------



## Im The One

Micheal Olowokandi 12/16/02








17 pts 18 rbs 4 blks 2 ast 1 stl


----------



## Im The One

Andre Miller 12/18/02








25 pts 6 ast 3 rbs 1 stl


----------



## Im The One

Wang Zhizhi 12/20/02








16pts 5 rbs 1 blk


----------



## Im The One

Marko Jaric 12/21/02








22 pts 6 stls 3 rbs 2 ast


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 12/27/02








29 pts 8 rbs 3 blks


----------



## Im The One

Andre Miller 12/28/02








23 pts 11 ast 6 rbs 2 stls 1 blk


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 12/31/02








21 pts 13 rbs 4 blks 4 ast


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 1/02/03








(old pic because we saw some old Odom)
20 pts 9 rbs 2 ast


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 1/03/03








34 pts 6 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 1/5/03








22 pts 11 rbs 2 blks 2 ast 2 stls


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand & Andre Miller 1/8/03








Elton - 30 pts 7 rbs 4 ast 1 blk









Dre - 19 pts 14 ast 3stls 0 To's


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 1/10/03








21 pts 9 rbs 3 ast 2 blk 1 stl


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 1/12/03








18 pts 9 rbs 4 ast 2 stl 2 blk


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 1/15/03








20 pts 7 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 1/17/03








34 pts 15 rbs 3 ast 2blks 1 stl


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 1/20/03 








18 pts 6 rbs 3 stls 2 ast


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 1/22/03








24 pts 10 rbs 2 blk


----------



## Im The One

Marko Jaric 1/24/03








19 pts 7 rbs 2 ast 2 stls


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 1/26/03








17 pts 14 rbs 10 ast


----------



## Im The One

Corey Magette 1/27/03








34 pts 11 rbs 2 ast 2 stls


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 1/29/03








25 pts 6 rbs 3 ast


----------



## Im The One

Sean Rooks 1/31/03








16 pts 5 rbs 2 ast


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 1/2/03








17 pts 19 rbs 2 blks


----------



## Im The One

Quentin Richardson 2/4/03 








19 pts 4 rbs 3 ast


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 2/5/03








18 pts 6 rbs 3 ast 2 blks


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 2/11/03








29 pts 11 rbs 2 blks


----------



## Im The One

Andre Miller 2/12/03








15 pts 11 ast 4 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 2/15/03








26 pts 12 rbs 2 blks


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 2/19/03








23 pts 4 ast 4 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 2/22/03








15 pts 8 rbs 6 ast


----------



## Im The One

Corey "Maximus" Magette 2/25/03








22 pts 4 rbs 3 ast (held Kobe to 32)


----------



## Im The One

Eric Piatkowski 2/20/03








17 pts 8 rbs 3 stls


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 2/28/03








(I think this pic sums up the game)
23 pts 5 rbs 2blks


----------



## Im The One

Andre Miller 3/01/02








15 pts 5 ast 5 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Quentin Richardson 3/03/03








22 pts 5 rbs 2 stls


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 3/05/03








14 pts 3 rbs 3 ast


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 03/07/03








17 pts 5 rbs 3 ast 3 stls


----------



## Im The One

Quentin Richardson 03/08/03








21 pts 4 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 03/10/03








19 pts 6 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 03/12/03








29 pts 9 rbs 2 stls


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 03/14/03 








26 pts 5 rbs 5 ast


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 03/16/03








24 pts 5 rbs 4 ast (game winner)


----------



## Im The One

Andre Miller 03/17/03








15 pts 7 ast 4 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Wang Zhizhi 03/19/03








21 pts 6 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Marko Jaric 3/22/03








11 pts 5 stls 4 ast


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 3/24/03








30 pts 10 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 3/26/03








21 pts 11 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Melvin Ely 3/27/03








12 pts 12 rebs 2 stls


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 3/30/03








18 pts 9 rbs 4 ast


----------



## Im The One

Corey Maggette 4/1/03








23 pts 4 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 4/4/03








19 pts 5 rbs 2 stls


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 4/5/03








29 pts 8 rbs


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 4/8/03








20 pts 6 rbs 6 ast


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 4/9/03








21 pts 11 rbs 2 blks


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand 4/11/03








20 pts 7 rbs 4 stls 3 ast


----------



## Im The One

Andre Miller 4/12/03








16 pts 9 ast


----------



## Im The One

Elton Brand








26 pts 23 rbs 5 ast 4 blks 2 blks


----------



## Im The One

Lamar Odom 4/16/03








24 pts 13 rbs 5 ast 3 blks


----------



## Im The One

2002-2003 
Record: 27-55

Most Pog's
Elton Brand







16

Corey Maggette 15

Lamar Odom 10

Andre Miller 9

Quentin Richardson 5

Marko Jaric 3

Wang Zhizhi 2

Eric Piatkowski 1

Melvin Ely 1

Michael Olowonkiandi 1

Sean Rooks 1

Keyon Dooling 0

Chris Wilcox 0

Cherokee Parks 0


----------



## Im The One

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> hey do u mind if i copy 2 pics, one of kandi and one of miller and paste it in the maimi forum.
> 
> im proposing our 1st round pick (4th) for miller.


I dont care. But pm me next time I go crazy :curse: when people post on my pog thread. If you or a mod would be so kind to delete your post


----------



## Im The One

.


----------



## FSH

i unsticked this one because you told me you were gonna make a new one for the new season or do you just want me to resticky this one and just use this one for the upcomming season?


----------



## Im The One

Im just going to make a new one, keep it unstickied


----------



## Im The One

I just made a bump to show you how I did it last year, the first pog is going up after the game. We going to do it real big this year


----------

